# EA work



## crono782 (Dec 19, 2012)

I've finally gotten together with my mentor and started on the work for my EA. Question: I hear a lot of people saying "study every day and you'll get it". Hah, how does one study daily? The only way I get the information is from my mentor directly whom I'll only meet with a couple times weekly at best, so I just have to keep running through it in my head over and over or I lose it. Do some jurisdictions give out homework or something that we don't do in Texas? Just making sure I'm not missing something. It seems overwhelming the amount of stuff to keep straight.

I do find myself catching on little by little at least, so that's good.


----------



## timgould (Dec 19, 2012)

You are right on target. Study daily is to repeat it to yourself daily. Mastering what you do know so that the new additions can be freshly taken in. Rote memory is constant repeating until it comes almost without thinking.  Hang in there, you're doing it right!


----------



## widows son (Dec 19, 2012)

Im lot sure about the states but up here, craft lodges give out a book of the degree work which has the proper things to study. My problem with it is that it's abbreviated, which makes it a bit more difficult to study, but I emailed mu secretary and he gave me a full version of the OB and questions for the degree I was studying


----------



## crono782 (Dec 19, 2012)

Far as I know, there are no materials given to study. It's spoken word only.


----------



## Zack (Dec 19, 2012)

It, the catechism, are the directions for the work an EA is to do.  Memorizing is the beginning not the end. IMO.


----------



## widows son (Dec 19, 2012)

You guys don't books on the work?


----------



## crono782 (Dec 19, 2012)

Apparently not? My understanding is that I meet regularly, the work is given verbally, remember as much as possible. Lather, rinse, repeat until I have it all memorized.
Understand, I'm entirely ok with this approach. In fact, I find the challenge fun personally. I just want to make sure I'm not missing an important step. haha


----------



## widows son (Dec 19, 2012)

Doesn't seem like you are. But if your having trouble inquire if they provide the tools to help you along.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks. Too early to tell really. I'm told all the old codgers that came before me did it this way, so it can't be that bad!


----------



## karlosuk (Dec 19, 2012)

Work on one section at a time/ per visit. Ask to learn the most difficult first as this will take the longest to learn so it rolls off the tongue and there for you have the longest time with it. Then the second most difficult e.t.c.
Repeat the section you have learned that day constantly until you go to bed and when in bed run through your entire section/s learned a few times and they will soon rattle off the tongue. I found it helpful to actually whisper the words and that way the mouth learns them at the same time as the brain, believe me there is a big difference between knowing something and speaking if smoothly and confidently.
Don't get down heartened you will learn it and when you do it will stay in there for the rest of your life


----------



## brothermongelli (Dec 19, 2012)

How will your proficiency exam be conducted? is it done privately, or before the entire lodge? and what will you be tested on?


----------



## crono782 (Dec 19, 2012)

Before the entire lodge as I understand. Not entirely sure as to what all it will entail yet. I do know it is several questions from the ritual and the obligation, but I don't know beyond that. I'm getting it all in measured doses I guess you'd say.


----------



## widows son (Dec 19, 2012)

That's all we do up here.


----------



## BroBill (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's a trick... learn the questions and the answers. It makes self-study much easier. Some instructors require it, but some don't. If you know both parts you can practice whenever you have time to run through it and it will begin to "flow" much quicker.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yah, it's funny because I can remember some answers, but can't for the life of me what the question was so I forget how it all ties together! hah >.<


----------



## JJones (Dec 19, 2012)

What helped me learn the questions and answers was to attend as many other degrees as I could.

Most the catechism is a step-by-step retracing of the degree, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Dec 19, 2012)

Here in Arkansas, the only parts "proper to be written" is the paragraph or two describing the working tools, and the new candidate is given a small brochure containing that, as well as a few other topics.  Everything else is "mouth to ear."

Proficiency exams are conducted in open lodge, at a stated meeting...  or rarely, by a committee appointed by the Master.  When I went through, my schedule didn't allow me to attend stated meetings regularly, so a degree night was scheduled, I was examined in open lodge, then chased out while they set up for the degree immediately afterwards, a so-called "examine & confer" called meeting.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 19, 2012)

Same story in Texas.  No hard and fast rule on questions and answers.  I've seen it go both ways.  My home lodge expects candidate to be proficient in all three sections of the EA work, both questions and answers.  

Here's something one should consider when working his way through the degrees.  Make a contract between you and your instructor.  Tell him you will know well everything he taught you in the last session.  Also tell him when you've had enough and can absorb no more.  Work with him, if you aren't learning easily the way he is teaching you speak up.  Find that grove in which you best learn.  Don't get lazy on him.  He's spending valuable time away from his family working with you.  And finally, know well the work is being passed on to you.  You now have a debt to pay.  Whether it's teaching the work, mowing the lawn, or keeping the financial books.  You owe your lodge.  Consider the length of your cable tow and respond accordingly.

God bless.


----------



## widows son (Dec 19, 2012)

So true.


----------



## scialytic (Dec 19, 2012)

Each jurisdiction is a little different. Arkansas, Texas and Oklahoma seem to be similar with the questions and answers. I believe California gives the Brother a hand out with questions that they have to research and turn in (not sure if that is in addition to the Q&A). 

Brother Jones is absolutely correct though. Just imagine going through the degree again and the questions just fall in line after the answers. It seems like a lot (it IS a lot!), but you'll be surprised how being prompted by one word when you get lost will flood back all of the answers. 

It is a lot of work, but when you are giving the lectures in a year, it will seem like you never struggled to learn it. Keep up the good work and call me if your mentor is busy. It will help keep me sharp... ;-)


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 19, 2012)

widows son said:


> You guys don't books on the work?



Nope- strictly "mouth to ear" in Texas.


----------



## polmjonz (Dec 20, 2012)

Try to meet with your mentor as much as possible.  I was lucky as mine worked in the building next to me so I was able to go almost everyday at lunchtime.  Mississippi is the same mouth to ear.  If u turn in just the answers it is suitable proficiency if u turn in Q&A it is a perfect proficiency I believe.  As you learn the answers you should learn the question maybe not verbatim but close enough to ask them to yourself.  The first degree can be the hardest because it is a new way of learning and some "new" words but it gets easier for the following degrees.  Good luck Brother.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 20, 2012)

According to a recent visitor to my lodge, Texas has the longest "Q&A" proficiency. I believe he said it was 85 questions. And as other Brothers have said, it's all mouth to ear.

Many jurisdictions have a "cypher," but that is meaningless to a new Apprentice until much time is spent with your mentor (instructor, coach) to learn what it all means.


----------



## Zack (Dec 20, 2012)

trysquare said:


> According to a recent visitor to my lodge, Texas has the longest "Q&A" proficiency. I believe he said it was 85 questions. .



Of course!  Being from Texas it would have to be the longest.  Just kidding.

In FL, the EA catechism is 46 Qs, 46As and in total contains 1808 words to be memorized.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 20, 2012)

I wish I could meet with my mentor daily, that would so improve how much I can memorize! The guy is a retired PM, and he def knows his stuff, but he's involved in pretty much every appendant body so his Masonic schedule is pretty full even if his work schedule is empty. >.<
Still, I go over what I do know constantly and it's all starting to stick... what I've been taught so far at least. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## timgould (Dec 20, 2012)

Texas does not use any form of written help at all for the first three degrees.


----------



## THurse (Dec 21, 2012)

I think that this is a wonderful thing you are doing right now, is asking for help. I find that I take in wonderful information from my mentor, studying and the Brothers, here.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 27, 2012)

Crazy how everything comes together when it is properly instructed. Even though there are no written materials and the large amount to learn, I am absorbing it quite well. I feel as though the work is slowly unfolding in my brain and I am actually *learning* in prep to *apply* it as well as memorizing it.


----------



## JustinScott (Dec 27, 2012)

*EA Code books*

Texas I believe doesn't have code books some grand lodges like Florida allow code books but if you where not given one then you must learn to memorize from speaking and hearing. But remember any Mason can help you not just your instructor and mentor. You can always call a mason and do it over the phone.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 28, 2012)

crono782 said:


> Crazy how everything comes together when it is properly instructed.




The mark of a good instructor is two fold:

Learn how the individual candidate learns and teach him in that way.

Never overload the candidate.  Make sure he never goes away with more than he can absorb in a single setting.


Your instructor knows his work.  You are blessed!


----------



## STLamb (Dec 29, 2012)

Having just finished the proficiency work for all 3 degrees (initiated September 24. Turned in my MM proficiency Dec 21), the entire experience is really fresh for me. A lot of factors came into play for me to move so fast. First, I worked with my instructor almost daily. Second, I've know my instructor since jr. high (35 plus years). Third my instructor was very enthusiastic about working with me. In fact, he may have been enjoying it as much, if not more, than I was. and Fourth, I was really into the work. I mean, I loved it, and repeated it over and over several times a day, even not with my instructor. I guess that's one benefit of a 45 minute commute each day. I'm sure people thought I was crazy talking to myself in the car. Finally, several dedicated Brothers from my lodge meet every weekday in the morning for a masonic academy, where you can work with other brothers well versed in the craft. Because of this, I was able to work with all levels of certificate holders, and could make sure I was as perfect as a new guy could be. Finally, I can't stress enough how supportive all the brothers were who were at the meetings when I turned in. They have all been there, and now just how you feel, so relax and enjoy the ride. It became really obvious to me very quickly the the biggest benefit I was receiving was the fraternal realtionships I got to build throughout the process.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 31, 2012)

*Payback time!*

You haven't enjoyed anything yet.  Grab the next initiate and start teaching him his esoteric work.

Remember, it has absolutely NOTHING to do with what you know, but what he learns and comprehends.

Find out how he learns and teach him that way.

Make very sure YOU know what it all means and give him a few pointers along the way.

No question is to stupid.  No question is to provocative.  No question should go unasked.

What does this mean,tell me.  Not YOU, him! 

Make a contract:  I'll be available, you know what I've taught you to date when we get back together.

Never throw too much at the candidate in one setting.  Send him home with a good understanding of what you taught in this session.

Don't drop the poor man once he crosses the finish line.  There's much more to training a man to be a master mason than esoteric work alone.



Get started today.  You owe your instructor and that untold number of "all those who have gone this way before" much ... they took you to that magically northeast corner, hard to find in this material world.  

Spread your wings brother!  As the old salt says, "you're in clear winds now."

fair winds and following seas!

:sneaky2::sneaky2:


----------



## THurse (Dec 31, 2012)

My mentor, I also rarely communicate with, but I study what I think is right, and all I do in our studies is go over what I have already studied and the main thing that I do is ask my mentor as much questions I can. That works for me.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 9, 2013)

Turned in my EA proficiency last night! What a load off my shoulders, hah!


----------



## widows son (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats bro.


----------



## scialytic (Jan 9, 2013)

Took you long enough...geeze...I mean, you were initiated in 2012 and you didn't turn in your proficiency until 2013...almost shameful!


----------



## widows son (Jan 9, 2013)

Did you have to recite your OB? I've heard of some lodges omitting that part, or just reciting the penalty.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 9, 2013)

yep, the whole kit 'n' kaboodle. everyone said i flew through the proficiency and it still took probably over 30 min. i've heard that texas has one of the longest catechisms.



> Took you long enough...geeze...I mean, you were initiated in 2012 and you didn't turn in your proficiency until 2013...almost shameful!



hah, i know right? i'm such an under acheiver. lol


----------



## Belcher (Jan 9, 2013)

crono782 said:


> Turned in my EA proficiency last night! What a load off my shoulders, hah!



Very proud of you my brother. I turned mine in ( EA )on the first of Dec. And my FC initiation is set for Jan. 16. 
I am looking forward to continuing my search for more light. Wish you the best of luck....


----------



## Belcher (Jan 9, 2013)

crono782 said:


> yep, the whole kit 'n' kaboodle. everyone said i flew through the proficiency and it still took probably over 30 min. i've heard that texas has one of the longest catechisms.
> 
> 
> 
> hah, i know right? i'm such an under acheiver. lol


Did you turn in all 3 sec. At the same time or did your lodge let you turn in your 
Work in sec.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 9, 2013)

All 3 at once


----------



## Belcher (Jan 10, 2013)

crono782 said:


> All 3 at once



I turned mine in sec. The first part took me almost 3 months to learn. The 2nd and 3rd were a month
Each. Had to learn The questions and answers. Well worth it. I believe that is where you find out if your
Heart is in masonry. I am from a very small lodge,and when in lodge it feels like everyone there is family.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 10, 2013)

My instructor asked if I wanted to learn the questions. Since I was doing all three sections and I already knew about 30% of the questions, we decided to forego learning both for the time being.


----------



## Mindovermatter Ace (Jan 15, 2013)

At my lodge there is a lecture pamphlet either given or purchased next door to the lodge at the temple shop. It has the entire Q&A portion. All of which must be committed to memory before moving to the next degree. I'm not sure if I need to remember everything because I haven't went through proficiency yet and am only an EA. but just in case I'm trying to remember everything.


----------



## scialytic (Jan 16, 2013)

You'll have to remember it anyway if you want to Work in the Degrees. Best to get it all down so that when you need it, you've got a solid foundation. Plus, memorizing does wonders for your brain and increasing activity. With so much TV now-a-days...you've got to get those neurons firing somehow!


----------



## crono782 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hah, no joke. Learning the work was like a small addiction. It was a challenge to my brain and it kept wanting more content to learn. I'm eager at the prospect of instructing one day or doing degree work.


----------

